# Should you lube an old generator?



## how (Apr 13, 2012)

Was rding my old Varsity, when it got dark on the way home I put the generator light on..and thought well the bike is almost 40 years old,,the generator must need some lube. How do you lube it?


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 30, 2012)

You can only lubricate the top bushing.  First you have to remove the friction wheel that runs on the tire.  When you take the friction wheel off there might be a washer under it, remove.  Then lube the shaft with one drop of light oil, Tri-Flow or the like. re-assemble.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## how (May 10, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> You can only lubricate the top bushing.  First you have to remove the friction wheel that runs on the tire.  When you take the friction wheel off there might be a washer under it, remove.  Then lube the shaft with one drop of light oil, Tri-Flow or the like. re-assemble.
> Cheers, Geoff




thanks geoff


----------

